# Risoluzione 1280x800 non supportata

## guerro

Ho provato inutilmente in questi giorni ad impostare la risoluzione del video a 1280x800 (è un wide-screen).

Premetto che avendo un amd64 devo obbligatoriamente passare come parametro al kernel vga=xxx oltre al parametro video:xxxxxxxxxx.

Cercando sul forum e su google ho trovato  che qualcuno passa al parametro vga il valore 0x360. Il problema è che passandogli questo parametro mi viene data per tutta risposta che il valore non rientra nel range consentito.

Come da guida nvidia (ho una Geforce 7500) ho impostato nel kernel il driver vesafb e avviato come modulo il driver nvidia (scaricato con il pacchetto nvidia-drivers), ma nulla di fatto.

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso mio problema e come l'ha risolto?

----------

## devilheart

vuoi impostare la risoluzione di X o dei terminati virtuali?

----------

## randomaze

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Come da guida nvidia (ho una Geforce 7500) ho impostato nel kernel il driver vesafb e avviato come modulo il driver nvidia (scaricato con il pacchetto nvidia-drivers), ma nulla di fatto.

 

Se non ricordo male quella risoluzione non rientra nel range coperto dallo standard VESA che é molto conservativo...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

se stai cercando una risoluzione per il tuo framebuffer alora devi guardare tra quelle disponibili in /proc/fb0/modes;

se invece vuoi quella risoluzione all'avvio di X devi impostare una modeline in xorg.conf e caricarla all'avvio del server grafico.

Ciao

----------

## Peach

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> se invece vuoi quella risoluzione all'avvio di X devi impostare una modeline in xorg.conf e caricarla all'avvio del server grafico.

 

aggiungo: usa `gtf`

----------

## guerro

L'idea iniziale è quella di impostarla per i terminali virtuali (passandogli appunto il parametro vga nella lina di comando del kernel in grub).

Sistemato quello passerei poi ad impostare correttamente X. A proposito 

 *peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aggiungo: usa `gtf`

 

mi chiarisci  questo?

----------

## Peach

 *guerro wrote:*   

>  *peach wrote:*   
> 
> aggiungo: usa `gtf` 
> 
> mi chiarisci  questo?

 

per il framebuffer, non so dirti, il mio non lo supporta quella risoluzione.

Per la configurazione di X ti dico da subito che per ottenere il modeline giusto usa `gtf`, se fai una ricerca per "resolution modeline gtf" trovi quello che ti serve

----------

## guerro

Ok, provvedo subito a cercare....

Spero di riuscire a risolvere anche il problema dei terminali virtuali, sarebbe avvilente non riuscire a sfruttare la risoluzione...    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

forse non hai capito... se la tua scheda video non supporta quella risoluzione in modalita' framebuffer puoi provarci quanto vuoi ma non andra' MAI in quella risoluzione!

----------

## nillkheope

per X uso 1280x720...per il framebuffer mi sono arreso ed uso vga=791....prima sapevo che non si otteneva quella soluzione FrameBuffer ma un mio amico ce l'ha...chiedo a lui poi posto.

----------

## nillkheope

no cavolo...penso che lui abbia un ATI....è diverso!come non detto.

----------

## bandreabis

 *nillkheope wrote:*   

> no cavolo...penso che lui abbia un ATI....è diverso!come non detto.

 

Interessa a me!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guerro

Per X ho sistemato e tutto funziona perfettamente   (grazie MeMyselfAndI  :Cool:  ).

Per il framebuffer mi son rassegnato ad andare a 1024x768....    un po' deformato, ma comunque accettabile...

 :Question:   :Idea: 

Stavo pensando...  ...ma se invece dei driver VESA si utilizzassero i driver proprietari nvidia caricati come moduli con l'autoload? Secondo voi potrebbe essere una cosa fattibile?

----------

## Peach

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Stavo pensando...  ...ma se invece dei driver VESA si utilizzassero i driver proprietari nvidia caricati come moduli con l'autoload? Secondo voi potrebbe essere una cosa fattibile?

 

fino a poco tempo fa driver nvidia e nvidia fb non andavano molto d'accordo...

qualcuno ha notizie contrarie?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

che io sappia siamo ancora a "o usi l'uno o usi l'altro" livello.  :Smile: 

----------

## guerro

Sicuramente se dovessi fare quanto dichiarato (utilizzare i driver nvidia proprietari caricati con l'autoload), non mi terrei i driver forniti con il kernel. L'unico dubbio che ho è se il parametro vga=0x360 (dovrebbe impostare la risulouzione 1280x800-32@60) passato al kernel venga accettato dai driver nvidia proprietari, ammesso e non concesso che questi vengano caricati prima del parsing dei parametri passati al kernel....

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma guarda che i driver video proprietari li usi per X e basta... per il framebuffer non vengono caricati

----------

## nillkheope

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#What_is_a_Frame_Buffer_Device.3F

chissa' se centra qualcosa...lo devo tradurre con calma.

----------

